# Another name for hydrogenated oil?



## MelissaEvans (Jan 9, 2003)

I love Ferrero candies and realized the hazlenut chocolate butter made by the same company has (partially) hydrogenated oil in it. I got a box of the candies, and found that they contain "modified palm oil" - is this another way of saying hydrogenated? According to the label, there's 0 grams of trans fat, but I realize there's a way to work around that with small servings.


----------



## Leylla (Aug 22, 2006)

Found this: "As already mentioned, when the number of grams of saturated, unsaturated, and polyunsaturated fat do not add up to the amount of Total Fat in the Nutrition Label, you can be sure that there are some mystery fats, more than likely hydrogenated. Ferrero chocolate candies from Italy contain "modified" palm oil. Is the oil modified by hydrogenation? It is virtually impossible to answer this question for imported products, but since palm oil is liquid at room temperature, it is very likely that the oil is hydrogenated to produce the hard fat in the chocolates. Partially hydrogenated fats are sometimes sneaked into the ingredient list under alternate names like "margarine" or "shortening", specially in baked goods."

From here:http://www.scientificpsychic.com/fitness/labels2.html about half way down the page...they specifically mention the Ferrero candies...

Steph


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

It was my understanding that palm oil is OK, whereas palm kernal oil is evil...however, that "modified" would concern me.

The other term you want to be on the lookout for is "interesterified" -- it's a different chemical process from hydrogenation (and a way for the food companies to get around the fact that the public is starting to wise up to the dangers of hydrogenation) but it's just as bad, if not worse.

HTH.


----------



## MelissaEvans (Jan 9, 2003)

Thank you for the link and the warning. New ways to make us sicker... *sigh*


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

fractionated is another term for it.

generally speaking, anything commercial (like those candies) will NOT be using the GOOD kind of palm oil.


----------

